# My Hacked Big Lots Raven



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Here's how my Raven's being used this year -


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That looks great, halstaff. In that lighting, it will be hard for viewers to know it isn't a live bird.


(thinking I need to pay someone to do this for me)


----------



## MR David Person (Sep 30, 2013)

wow I honestly could not tell the bird was fake at first, good job.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice job Steve!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Sweet! Looks like a real bird in there.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Great job!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I like it! Very realistic looking in that cage.


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Looks great Steve, very realistic. Now you have to get it to recite Poe's "the Raven"!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Love these guys ... too bad I can't them now.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He looks great in the cage. Nice job on the hack, too. Wish I knew enough to hack one of the crows we got.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

Love the sound. Those are good "caws"!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks all.
I was sitting in my office yesterday and our resident flock of crows stopped by making their usual racket. My first thought was, who's home turning on the props?


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

looks great! looks real!!!


----------

